# Jacquelyn, AMAR rescue--update (warning, beginning of video is graphic)



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Edie wanted to post an update about Jacquelyn (aka Jacklyn). Here's some information from the AMAR rescuers in Southern California (edited by me to reflect recent changes) 

AMA Rescue truly thanks all of the donors who generously gave so that Jacquelyn could have an opportunity to try to restore her vision in her remaining eye.

Jacquelyn is truly an amazing young, happy, and very affectionate little dog. She was confined to large dog crate to limit her activity with the hope that the blood in her remaining eye would be absorbed. On Feb. 12th Jacquelyn was examined by the renowned retinal eye specialist, Dr. Hoffman at the Eye Care for Animals Clinic in Pasadena, CA. Dr. Hoffman was not able to visualize her retina due to excess blood. More eye drops were prescribed to aid in the removal of the blood. Subsequently Judy's husband drove Jacquelyn to Pasadena for an appointment at the Eye Clinic. The plan was that if Dr. Hoffman was able to visualize the retina and the condition of the retina was favorable, surgery would be done to try to reattach her retina and hopefully restore some vision in her remaining eye. 

Unfortunately, it was determined that the retina could not be reattached, and Jacquelyn will not regain the sight in her left eye. However, even before this conclusion by the eye specialist, Jacquelyn showed what an amazing and adaptable young dog she was. Judy wrote:

"If you were to watch Jacquelyn when she is outside with us and our dogs, you would not know that she cannot see. During her brief periods outside, Jacquelyn has leaned the layout of our front and back yard. She moves easily from the sidewalk to the grass to “potty.” She maneuvers outside in the same manner as our other dogs using smell and sounds from our feet and the other dogs. In the evening, Jacquelyn thoroughly enjoys sitting next to me to watch some television. It is remarkable that such a young dog can cuddle quietly for over an hour."

She's on petfinder now, with some darling still photos: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Havanese | Escondido, CA | Jacquelyn and there's a video of her journey now.  It's amazing how wonderful she looks in her still photos! 










Warning, about the video: the early parts are graphic, but it gets better and better, and is accompanied by one of my favorite songs of all time! :wub:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=03xJlarJ5JY


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

This is such amazing news! She looks beautiful. So grateful to all the people who made it happen for her.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

She is SO CUTE!!!! I just love her! That totally brought tears to my eyes. What a brave little girl. I know she'll find a home very soon. Keep us posted on her!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Dear Lord. So thankful there are people who do all this.*
*This One Is Adorable.I Hope There is a good life waiting for her. Nickee**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bless you all for what you've done for Jacquelyn. The thought of what she went through being attacked that badly and to see how she looks and is adapting today is nothing short of miraculous. I wish her retina could have been reattached but know for people that's a very hard one to overcome. Praying she gets a forever home soon. :wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She doesn't even look like the same girl. WOW! Who's her little friend?


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Once again the resilience of these little fluffs amazes me. To adapt to her situation so well and so quickly and to be happy and loving after all she endured is awe-inspiring! AMAR ROCKS!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

She is quite the little warrior!! Judy is so wonderful with all the rescues and they make such great strides in her care. Thank you to the AMAR for saving this little girl!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Thank you Margaret, for posting this. I wasn't able to because we were having HUGE internet problems at home for days. We had Time Warner at the house 5 times this last week. Anyways, thanks so much and SO happy that J is doing well. She is the perfect Havanese. Dear Margaret, how is our little Minnie doing? I heard she has been ill. Please post an update as she has several aunties on SM and give her a belly rub for me. XOXO

GG


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Glad I could help.  
Minne has pulled through, made great progress, and came home yesterday afternoon. I'm so thankful for the vets' care. I think she might have died if they had not acted so quickly and so well. I'll definitely write about her. Edie was going to, but she's having computer problems, too! I'm just tired.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Poor thing! I'm glad to see she is doing better. Maddie is half Havanese so this really hits home. From the first post and pictures she looks like a new dog.


----------

